# An Alternate A-Perm



## KingDolphin123 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Thom S. (Nov 12, 2018)

http://algdb.net/puzzle/333/pll/aa
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#A_Permutation_:_a

This algorithm is not new


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 12, 2018)

>Playback on other websites has been disabled by the video owner. 
why

Also I guessed that this was going to be T perm with wide moves before I even opened the thread and… well, it was. You might be able to execute it at a higher tps, which gives the impression that it's "faster", but you also have to keep in mind that wide T perm is 14 moves while the usual A perm algs are 9 moves long, so you need 14/9 = 1.56× as much tps in order for them to be the same speed, and higher than that for wide T perm to be faster.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 12, 2018)

It's good for bigger cubes though


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 13, 2018)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> It's good for bigger cubes though



Is it actually though? I feel like since big cubes are inherently harder to turn, you can sacrifice finger-trickability for low movecount algs. (Especially in cases like this, where the longer alg is not significantly easier to finger-trick.)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 13, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Is it actually though? I feel like since big cubes are inherently harder to turn, you can sacrifice finger-trickability for low movecount algs. (Especially in cases like this, where the longer alg is not significantly easier to finger-trick.)


I can confirm. I just tried it on my 4x4 and 5x5, it is not very good at all.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh well


----------



## lucarubik (Nov 15, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> http://algdb.net/puzzle/333/pll/aa
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#A_Permutation_:_a
> 
> This algorithm is not new


i think he knows


----------

